# Newbie Gentoo on VirtualBOX\WIN

## nitro3v

Buongiorno a tutti,

per la prima volta sto installando gentoo linux con Oracle VM Virtualbox su Windows, ho seguito l'installazione passo passo configurando come nell'esempio della guida postata su questo sito.

Link: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap3

Ho completato con successo tutte le operazioni arrivando tranquillamente a quando l'esempio diceva di indicare Codice 2.4: grub.conf per utenti che hanno usato genkernel

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-r1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.34-gentoo-r1

# Solo nel caso si desideri il dual-boot

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,5)

makeactive

chainloader +1

premendo tab il sistema mi mostrava 5 e non 1, ho inserito e salvato il grub.conf in questo modo e il sistema all'avvio fuori da cd mi mostra il seguente allert:

[IMG]http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/8261/28002323.jpg[/IMG]

AIUTO!

Grazie mille  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

è un file not found.

ovvero, non trova il kernel nel path che tu hai definito.

è difficile stabilire a priori le ragioni, e dovresti essere tu a ricostruire le operazioni che hai eseguito, fino a trovare l'errore.

una tecnica comoda per utilzzare [url=http://info2html.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/info2html-demo/info2html?(grub.info.gz)Top]b[/url] è quella di utilizzare il tasto e all'avvio, prima che si verifichi l'errore, per procedere in linea di comando, analizzando il problema.

----------

## k01

beh l'errore mi sembra abbastanza chiaro, il problema è capire da cosa deriva...

dal grub.conf mi sembra di capire che hai copiato e incollato dall'handbook, visto che c'è la parte relativa a windows che non credo tu l'abbia installato sulla macchina virtuale insieme a gentoo. dovresti controllare:

1) che il nome del file sia corretto

2) che root(hd0,0) corrisponda realmente alla partizione su cui risiede la directory /boot

3) che /dev/sda3 sia la tua root directory (anche se questo non causa l'errore in questione, potrebbe causarne altri nella successiva fase di boot)

inoltre come già stato suggerito altre volte, potresti provare dal prompt di grub a bootare direttamente il kernel a mano, così controlli che il nome del file sia corretto. se non ricordo male alla schermata di grub premi "e" per editare la riga di grub.conf e "c" per accedere al prompt

----------

## mattylux

 *Quote:*   

>  *The Extremer wrote:*   beh l'errore mi sembra abbastanza chiaro, il problema è capire da cosa deriva...
> 
> dal grub.conf mi sembra di capire che hai copiato e incollato dall'handbook, visto che c'è la parte relativa a windows che non credo tu l'abbia installato sulla macchina virtuale insieme a gentoo. dovresti controllare:
> 
> 1) che il nome del file sia corretto
> ...

 

quoto the Extremer

una installazione di gentoo su macchina virtuale sara dicerto da sola..

e un altra  delle cose da controllare, è nella partuizione di /boot che sia corretto il nome del kernel. 

e anche nel finale lanciare 

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0)

grub>quit

almeno io ho fatto cosi, ed è partito tutto.  

 io ho provato ad installare gentoo su virtualbox un paio di mesi fa,  pero non ho mai usato genkernell in vita mia.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nitro3v

Grazie mille per i consigli, modificato il file grub.config con r1 anzichè r5 ma il risultato è sempre il medesimo, non vorrei aver sbagliato a settare le partizioni come da voi indicato.

Come faccio ad accedere alla riga di comando per verificare?

Mi conviene rifare tutto?

Perdonate la mia newbiaggine vi prego.  :Smile: 

----------

## mattylux

Non devi affato rifare tutto, per verificare basta che rimonti le partizioni manualemnete come hai fatto la prima volta, e rifai il chroot 

con  cosa hai installato gentoo? cd minimale? oppure qualche livecd? per questo non è un problema qualunque va benissimo.

----------

## cloc3

 *nitro3v wrote:*   

> .
> 
> Come faccio ad accedere alla riga di comando per verificare?
> 
> 

 

accendi il computer.

appena parte grub, digita il tast e ed entrerai in una modalità di editor temporaneo.

avrai la possibilità di modificare le linee di comando esistenti e di usare l'autocompletamento (tasto tab).

leggi info grub per maggiori dettagli.

----------

